# LF: Cloves and Anthelia frags



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking for some Cloves and Anthelia frags, i really like them  Let me know what u got and price please


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I've got some clove polyps with neon centers 

I can make you up a frag or two

Got anything interesting for trade coral wise?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> I've got some clove polyps with neon centers
> 
> I can make you up a frag or two
> 
> Got anything interesting for trade coral wise?


I have nothing exciting  My tank is boring and i only have easy corals nothing fancy


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Fine then... Ill make you a frag anyways, just can't promise when ill get to it


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Fine then... Ill make you a frag anyways, just can't promise when ill get to it


hahahaha


----------



## akhilles (Nov 22, 2012)

Ive been searching for anthelia too... hope you find some and maybe share with me... :0 ( ?
I want to cover my fowlr with it....


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

akhilles said:


> Ive been searching for anthelia too... hope you find some and maybe share with me... :0 ( ?
> I want to cover my fowlr with it....


I have a bit of this one (not my pic)


----------



## akhilles (Nov 22, 2012)

You want to get rid of that???? How much do u have?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

akhilles said:


> You want to get rid of that???? How much do u have?


I dont want to get rid of it, i really like them  I dont have to much right now as i fraged some already


----------



## akhilles (Nov 22, 2012)

How much would you sell it?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

akhilles said:


> How much would you sell it?


If u want some we can trade


----------



## akhilles (Nov 22, 2012)

What are you looking for?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

akhilles said:


> What are you looking for?


Nothing special but i will pm u


----------



## zeddy55 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm selling this bunch of cloves for $10.

Let me know if interested.









Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

zeddy55 said:


> I'm selling this bunch of cloves for $10.
> 
> Let me know if interested.
> 
> ...


Is that purple clove?


----------



## zeddy55 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm guessing its purple clove not too sure. I need to clear some room on my sand bed.


----------



## pinhead (Apr 22, 2010)

Those are not Cloves. They Anthelia also known as waving hands. They can spread fast and become pests.









These are Cloves. Commonly found in green, yellow or gold colours. Mine are much better behaved than my Anthelia. They stay where you put them because they don't spread as fast.
Blue cloves are completely different. They are much smaller and can also be invasive.



zeddy55 said:


> I'm selling this bunch of cloves for $10.
> 
> Let me know if interested.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

pinhead said:


> Those are not Cloves. They Anthelia also known as waving hands. They can spread fast and become pests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cloves are on the bottom left of the pic


----------



## pinhead (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> The cloves are on the bottom left of the pic


Too small and wrong shape for Cloves. Looks more like a shrunken Kenya Tree.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I love my anthelia. I trim it every fes months to keep it in check. But my clowns love it and I've got 6 clowns hosting a big colony of anthelia.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

pinhead said:


> Too small and wrong shape for Cloves. Looks more like a shrunken Kenya Tree.


I'm no expert but I think pinhead is right on this one. 

For some reason Cloves (bigger, stem types) never last long in my tank. Tried 3 frags n they all slowly wasted away within a month. They are supposed to be easy beginner coral!? The blue clove can spread fast like u said. I have seen a tank entirely covered by blue cloves (looks kinda nice if u don't mine). Lol. Mine is isolated on a piece of rubble. So far not spreading anywhere...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> I love my anthelia. I trim it every fes months to keep it in check. But my clowns love it and I've got 6 clowns hosting a big colony of anthelia.


I like mine too, they sure grow fast lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> I'm no expert but I think pinhead is right on this one.
> 
> For some reason Cloves (bigger, stem types) never last long in my tank. Tried 3 frags n they all slowly wasted away within a month. They are supposed to be easy beginner coral!? The blue clove can spread fast like u said. I have seen a tank entirely covered by blue cloves (looks kinda nice if u don't mine). Lol. Mine is isolated on a piece of rubble. So far not spreading anywhere...


I have all the corals that spreads like weed in separate piece of rocks too


----------

